# Blonds



## dacdots (Jan 10, 2006)

Heres one for you snow bound folks.


----------



## monty (Jan 10, 2006)

David your timing is perfect! I had to go on a late run plowing and salting. Just got back to my cabin. And trust me, most of the people I met on the road tonight were most likely blondes! We're out there to protect the motoring public, but, whose gonna protect us? Thanks for the great chuckle! I will be sure to pass it on at work! The guys and gals will love it! (No blondes, just one brunette who is a closet blonde!)
Monty
BTW! Great pic of your family!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 11, 2006)

David, Our DOT uses a salt slurry on the overpasses-Monday my youngest daughter was behind a slurry truck and she called me and said "Da-this big orange truck is leaking stuff all over the road-should I call 9-1-1? After I hung up the phone I remembered this story and got a double chuckle.

Thanks


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 8, 2006)

possibly blondes

My colleague and I were eating our lunch in the cafeteria when we overheard one of the administrative assistants talking about the sunburn she got on her weekend drive to the shore. She drove down in a convertible, but "didn't think she'd get sunburned, because the car was moving."

---

My sister has a lifesaving tool in her car. It's designed to cut through a seat belt if she gets trapped. She keeps it in the trunk.


----------

